# weiss anybody shooting lake weiss ?



## bullardsls1 (Jun 13, 2010)

went to the lake last night had a blast shot 80 thats our best night so far out of the new boat . 73 carp and 7 gar the grass was full of them. lake weiss dont have the size of fish guntersvill has but it was still fun .


----------



## sleeze (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing,,,,,,,,,Good shooting!!!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2010)

That's a deck full of fish right there


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Michael said:


> That's a deck full of fish right there



there not quite stacked up like yours michael . by the way u got a sharp boat there


----------



## SULLI (Jun 13, 2010)

way to go guys good shootin yall been puttin em in the boat here lately numbers is more fun anyway lol .....good to see you makin use of that new boat


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 13, 2010)

my first year doing this in a boat at night . i am hooked in a bad way we killed about 50 on guntersville Friday and killed those carp lastnight  cant seem to get on them as good on guntersville i dont no the lake that good


----------



## SULLI (Jun 14, 2010)

yea it;ll never stop now be prepared more many long days at work on little sleep haha you'll figure em out g'ville gets plenty of pressure over the last couple years but still good shooying there ..stick with can't figure a lake out at home thats for sure good luck see ya at a shoot soon


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 14, 2010)

SULLI said:


> yea it;ll never stop now be prepared more many long days at work on little sleep haha you'll figure em out g'ville gets plenty of pressure over the last couple years but still good shooying there ..stick with can't figure a lake out at home thats for sure good luck see ya at a shoot soon
> 
> will do


----------

